# The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story (adventure)



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

*Fatal Return*
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the _Queen Mary_'s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the _Titanic_. Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Roger,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

*The Golden Catch*
#21 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

The Golden Catch
#21 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a link.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Steven.  I appreciate that.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story_
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

_The Golden Catch_
#39 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

*The Golden Catch*, maritime action thriller
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#76 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story * This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

*The Golden Catch*, maritime action thriller
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#76 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. 

Also available on Kindle:

The Recruiter

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"


The Golden Catch, Alaskan adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. 

Also available on Kindle:

The Recruiter

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"


The Golden Catch, Alaskan adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. 

Also available on Kindle:

The Recruiter

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"


The Golden Catch, Alaskan adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. 

Also available on Kindle:

The Recruiter

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"


The Golden Catch, Alaskan adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. 

Also available on Kindle:

The Recruiter

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#4 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"


The Golden Catch, Alaskan adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*

This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

*The Recruiter*

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#2 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"

*The Golden Catch*, adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

_*The Assassin's Wife*_
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. 

Also available on Kindle:

The Recruiter

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#1 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"


The Golden Catch, adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."



The Assassin's Wife
#21 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.

Also available on Kindle:

_*The Recruiter*_

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: 
#1 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"A rollicking good yarn!"

_*The Golden Catch, adventure thriller*_

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

*The Assassin's Wife*
#17 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.


Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.


Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.



Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages. Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary's last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic. Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."
The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story
This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. A fast read of approximately 18 pages.  Scroll down for link.

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary’s last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.  Jake is forced to dig deep into his past and resurrect skills that almost no one else knows about.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

In the mood for a short story? If so, check out:

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss*

Looking for a longer read? Check out:

*The Golden Catch*
"Sustains a high level of excitement throughout. High points are the globe-spanning story and the *exceptional* sea-based descriptions..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

How about a short story for your Friday afternoon commute?

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss*

An unbelievable shipwreck survival story - 99 cents on Kindle.

Free on Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't sleep? Read an incredible true shipwreck survival story.

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss*

99 cents on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't sleep? Read an incredible true shipwreck survival story.

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss*

99 cents on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Start your week with an action-packed read:

*The Recruiter*
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

*The Golden Catch*
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel..."

*Recently released: Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most wanted terrorist.

If you're looking for a shorter read check out: *The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*
Unbelievable story of one man's survival.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Start your week with an action-packed read:*

*The Recruiter*
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

*The Golden Catch*
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel..."

Recently released: *Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most wanted terrorist.

If you're looking for a shorter read check out: *The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*
Unbelievable story of one man's survival.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Start your week with an action-packed read:

*The Recruiter*
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

*The Golden Catch*
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel..."

Recently released: *Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most wanted terrorist.

If you're looking for a shorter read check out: *The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*
Unbelievable story of one man's survival.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a short read for your Thursday afternoon commute? Check out: *The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* the unbelievable true story of one man's survival.

Wanting a longer read? Check out these action-packed thrillers:

*The Recruiter*
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

*The Golden Catch*
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel..."

Recently released:
*Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a short Sunday read? Check out: *The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story*
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Want a longer read? Check out these action-packed thrillers:

*The Recruiter*
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"
*
The Golden Catch*
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel..."

*Recently released:
Pursuit: A Thriller*
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read for your Monday afternoon commute? Check out: *

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Want a longer read? Check out these action-packed thrillers:

*The Recruiter* http://www.amazon.com/The-Recruiter-Thriller-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B007DQ4B6I/ref=pd_sim_b_4
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Wife-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B005GWEFQM/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017078&sr=1-2
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017108&sr=1-4
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

*Fatal Return* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=pd_sim_b_2
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great blokey novel..."

Recently released:
*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
Paul races from the heart of Africa to the gem-rich island of Madagascar in pursuit of the world's most ruthless terrorist.

*All FREE with Prime*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read for your Monday afternoon commute? Check out: *

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a New Year's Eve read? Check out: *

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Stor*y http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Review:
_"Love true adventure, good book. Great short story beginning to end. Held my interest, very quick read, hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read for your afternoon commute? Check out this survival story:

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Review:
_"Love true adventure, good book. Great short story beginning to end. Held my interest, very quick read, hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read for your afternoon commute? Check out this survival story:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Review:
_"Love true adventure, good book. Great short story beginning to end. Held my interest, very quick read, hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read for your afternoon commute? Check out this survival story:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Review:
_"Love true adventure, good book. Great short story beginning to end. Held my interest, very quick read, hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read for your afternoon commute? Check out this survival story:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/True-Tale-Castaway-Daniel-Foss-ebook/dp/B005208K6O/ref=la_B0056OBA0O_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386017178&sr=1-6
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival

Review:
_"Love true adventure, good book. Great short story beginning to end. Held my interest, very quick read, hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read for your afternoon commute? Check out this survival tale:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

If you enjoy the true story of Daniel Foss, you might also enjoy:
*The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.

Both of these stories are based on real events and just 99 cents each. Perfect for the ride home!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a short read? Check out this true survival tale:

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."

If you enjoy the true story of Daniel Foss, you might also enjoy:
*The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.

Both of these stories are based on real events and just 99 cents each. Download now.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read? Check out this true survival tale:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

If you enjoy the true story of Daniel Foss, you might also enjoy:
*The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.

Both of these stories are based on real events and just 99 cents each. Download now.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read? Check out this true survival tale:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

You might also enjoy:
*The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.

Both of these stories are based on real events and just 99 cents each. Download now.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read? Check out this true survival tale:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

You might also enjoy:
The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read? Check out this true survival tale:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

You might also enjoy:
The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a short read? Check out this true survival tale:*

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

You might also enjoy:
The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a quick read to start your week-

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss*: A Short Story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

66 days at sea? Read about another man's amazing survival story-

*The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005208K6O
The unbelievable true story of one man's survival against tremendous odds.

Review:
_"Love true adventure...very quick read, hard to put down."_

You might also enjoy:
The True Tale of Castaway Ann Saunder: A Short Story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IHS455S
Ann's remarkable survival story is one you won't soon forget.


----------

